

a tiny thread - Threaded discussions for Twitter - idlewords
http://a.tinythread.com/
Joshua Schachter's latest
======
covercash
Not sure how I feel about moving the conversation off twitter completely. I
think I'd still like my comments to be posted to twitter in their entirety,
not as a link to another site.

Right now it seems like a simplified message board that authenticates with
Twitter and pushes a link to your feed when you participate in a thread.

------
danw
Already fed up of the auto tweets from this spammy app filling my twitter
timeline

------
idlewords
Joshua Schachter's latest project. Beware - submitting a comment will auto-
post a notification to your Twitter account.

~~~
joshu
what with the dots?

~~~
phony_identity
Joshua, I'm sorry for posting your regret of selling to Y. I hope it did not
distress you too much to see it. I should not have done it.

~~~
pvg
You didn't do anything wrong. A newsworthy public comment made by a public
person (certainly 'newsworthy' and 'public' in the context of a site called
'Hacker News').

What Joshua (enabled by PG) did was simply silly. Don't add to the silliness
by brown-nosing.

~~~
joshu
It's a reddit thing. Not polite here.

~~~
pvg
Let's assume that's the case (although it's a strange custom because, again,
it's quite conceivable someone comments something that in itself is newsworthy
and comment-on-able).

If it's impolite, presumably the magical social filter will take care of it by
downvoting or ignoring. Calling in the heavy artillery for something trivial
like that is still ham-handed and unwarranted. You can't have said something
like that unaware that it will end up all over the place anyway, as it did.

~~~
joshu
The thread was flagged and removed before PG got to it. So yes, it was voted
against social mores.

~~~
idlewords
It was voted because you asked people to flag it

~~~
joshu
Sure. But they did it.

------
dchest
Lightweight appearance, but it's not that good as it could be. Try more
spacing between comments, and (maybe) some other format for indicating authors
instead of "username →". Message counts also definitely need a different
style, e.g. bold or italics, or -- better -- gray color.

------
wyclif
Very light and old-schooly. Nice.

------
blasdel
_I think I just scored the best "# of lines of code to techcrunch article"
ratio ever. (208 lines of code thus far)_
<http://twitter.com/joshu/status/3248158809>

------
thristian
Ahh, like identi.ca's Conversation view:

<http://identi.ca/conversation/7918366>

The only winners in the microblogging-service feature- war are the users.

------
mfukar
I like it. I like the Twitter spam that will follow it. Thumbs up. :D

